# Northstar at Tahoe 2 for 1 ski tickets Hyatt,Ritz,Marriott



## Carmel85 (Feb 8, 2010)

Northstar and a few other resorts through out the country have a 2 for 1 tickets if you buy some Shell gas 10 gal only.


  I did and YES it works!!! 

http://skifreedeals.com/


I went to the Ritz at Northstar and it was excellent compared with the Hyatt Northstar, BIG difference.


Northstar is a very nice ski resort in Tahoe especially when you get the tickets 2 for 1 and kids tickets are $30 for 2 days.



c85


----------

